

Yochai Benkler on the NSA - antsar
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/09/yochai_benkler.html

======
ColinWright
Link to original submitted earlier:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6390829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6390829)

~~~
antsar
D'oh. I searched for prior submissions of the URL I posted but not the
original. Apologies for the repost.

------
devx
>The American body politic is suffering a severe case of auto-immune disease:
our defense system is attacking other critical systems of our body.

Great analogy.

